# I have a picture and



## naturalhunger (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a picure of a mushroom growing in my front yard. It is growing on the roots of a red maple stump. I have seen this little fella a few years now. It has sparked a curiosity  . I do enjoy the flavor of woody growing mushrooms. But without the knowledge I wouldnt dare eat it. So, since I have seen it now for 2 years in a row I figured it was going to keep growing there till the roost system was gone. Might as well learn about it and see if I can learn some recipes. 

I do not know how to post a picture but I have my use.com uploaded. idk if this will work here. Will post spore print tomorrow after it has shown itself [/url]
[url=http://www.use.com/FpBa][img][/url]


----------



## naturalhunger (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmm shoulda uploaded the mushroom first. Have to click link in order to see stem and cap.


----------



## naturalhunger (Jun 28, 2014)

Well ok then, I have my spore print. It pretty much just brown but i let it set a bit longer then 24 hours and it was a fairly fresh mushroom so it kind of drooped over itself  I removed the other pics and made it one album.


----------



## naturalhunger (Jun 28, 2014)

I guess this isnt the place to learn? or are these forums dead?


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

not dead,everybody just seem to be hibernating after the morels are gone....but this is a good place to learn,ive learned a bit on here....i dont know what kind your shroom is ,but i found this site calledshroom expert.com...lots of big words and it helps....theres also a book called mushrooms demystified, i think....its got over 27 8x10 color glossy photographs with circles and arrows explaning what each one is.........i hope that helps some.....good luck


----------

